# Electronic Toll Payment France Spain Portugal



## jacquigem (Aug 18, 2020)

Anybody using these ? Have used a Gobox in Austria which went ok .We have an Autotrail Mohawk and wondering if cab overhang would cause problems .Just looking for opinions really before taking the plunge. Thanks


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 18, 2020)

I use an ATMB account for France. Standard toll costs and only a max of 2 months maintenance charges which are only a few euros. Linked to my Starling bank euro account so cheapest way to settle up. Drawback is that the site is in French only, but not a major issue. The transponder works very smoothly including the 30kph gates.

Look also at https://www.emovis-tag.co.uk/ this is also marketed as far as I can see as bip and go and also as Sanef. These give more multi country options.

My van is an A class with no overcab to shield the transponder, but others in other threads have indicated that it is not a big issue. Some mount it low on the windscreen and some simply hold it up on approach.

Davy


----------



## Val54 (Aug 18, 2020)

We've had an Emovis tag in both coach built and A class. Works fine in the A class, sometimes the toll was slower in recognising the transponder in the coachbuilt, but it never failed to work.


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 18, 2020)

We have both the French and Spanish TAGs. Get a lovely warm glow as we coast past the people trying to find change.


----------



## vanmandan (Aug 18, 2020)

I've had Emovis tags for a few years, love 'em.
being disabled ,it would be a PITA for me to pay manually
one for France & one for Spain & Portugal.
only ever had a problem in south of France, one or two didn't respond near the Italian border.
have them low centre on my A class screen.
costs deducted from my Nationwide account. easy to set up.
should mention activation distances vary........ sometimes 20 metres away, sometimes you have to drive right up to the barrier.
best to drive slowly as you enter then hear a bell as the barrier opens.


----------



## witzend (Aug 18, 2020)

Atbm works anywhere in winscreen we found there website could be switched to English and when we,ve phoned always been answered by English speaker made email enquiry and they phoned back by return very impressed with their customer service. The tag only costs for the months its used


----------



## witzend (Aug 18, 2020)

Liber-t Evasion | www.atmb.com
					

Do you take the motorwayat least once a year?




					www.atmb.com
				



After yrs of paying at the tolls droping change an credit card now its just drive thru tag comes in the post


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 19, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if it is ok to have an ATMB tag (France) and an Emovis (Spain and Portugal) in the windscreen, at the same time, or will there be instances where I could be charged twice for the same toll?


----------



## witzend (Aug 19, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is ok to have an ATMB tag (France) and an Emovis (Spain and Portugal) in the windscreen, at the same time, or will there be instances where I could be charged twice for the same toll?


Their easily changed bracket sticks to window toll tag just sits on it so would be no reason to leave 2 there, When not using tolls ours always rides in glove box out of the sun. But I'd have not thought it likely to be charged twice if that was possible you'd not need 2 tags


----------



## mark61 (Aug 19, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is ok to have an ATMB tag (France) and an Emovis (Spain and Portugal) in the windscreen, at the same time, or will there be instances where I could be charged twice for the same toll?



I think (if I remember correctly)  Emovis have two tags, one just for France, and one for Spain and Portugal. So your Spain/Portugal Emovis tag won't be charged in France.
If you had a French Emovis tag and ATMB for France, my guess is you would get charged twice.


----------



## REC (Aug 19, 2020)

We have a via Verde tag which works in Spain and Portugal, costs 70c each month you use it. Has to be linked to a Portuguese bank account though and posted to Portuguese address. Must admit it feels great going through the tolls !
Ours is a pvc but I usually hold it up as we go through rather than stick it to windscreen.
Edit! I hold the tag up...not the pvc


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 19, 2020)

Our ATMB tag sits in place all year round. Interestingly as we approach toll booths in Ireland it bleeps, although we have to stop and pay the operator in their booth. No charge accumulates on my ATMB account so I suspect the same will happen with a tag specific to Spain and Portugal whilst in France.

Davy


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 2, 2020)

Have tried both Emovis and ATMB tags on the journey down here to the Algarve.
What a pleasure it was, to have the barriers instantly lift as we approached. No more change dropping, devoured cards or falling out of the window overreaching high or low to the payment area. 
There is a valid argument for using toll roads, because although you pay extra for the privilege, I’m convinced you spend less on fuel, because using cruise control you can virtually set your own consumption rate. A steady 90 kph will yield very good consumption rates.
It probably is as broad as it is long, but using tags is so much easier and when you see the ‘Peage at 1km’ sign, there is just no panic!


----------

